# I can't fill up my c02 tank?!?!



## s0ulcommited (Sep 21, 2007)

Last year the c02 tank I bought from aquarium plants.com (5lb) ran out, and I've went to a hardware store and sports authority to fill it up, but they both said they can't fill it up because something about the top and how it won't fit or some jazz. Do I need some sort of adapter or is there another place I can go to fill it?!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Take it to a place that does fire extiguishers or a welding supply store.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Go to a welding supply store. They will exchange the tank for a new one. Like when you exchange a propane tank. Costs about $15


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

dj2606 said:


> Go to a welding supply store. They will exchange the tank for a new one. Like when you exchange a propane tank. Costs about $15


You don't necessarily get a "new" tank. You get what they have. Most likely a steel tank that could have cadmium dust on it from welding. You'll never see the tank you purchased again. The only benefit you get is that you won't have to pay for the hydro test every 5 years.


----------



## s0ulcommited (Sep 21, 2007)

alright thanks guys I think I found a place that can do that, but I gotta wait till monday. Damn stingy hours haha. OH yeah should I get industrial grade c02 or food grade?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi s0ulcommited,

To the best of my knowledge, CO2 is CO2. I would go with the least expensive.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

welding places will also fill the tank you have, on request.

and depending on their mood...


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

yes... co2 is co2. places just charge more for the beverage grade because it requires additional certification to be safe for consumption. just get the industrial grade.


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

industrial grade


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

Exhaust shop Local beer brewery
Paint ball place


----------

